# password for wireless modem



## berylward (Jan 15, 2008)

I am a novice, so need really specific instructions of where to find 'browsers etc'......I have wireless connected but someone is poaching on it, as I got a msg to say so - can you help me put a password on so this cannot continue please. I have Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Version 2002 Service Pack 2 (my pc is Fujitsu Siemens Celeron CPU 2.80 GHz 224 MB of RAM


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, you didn't tell us the most important part, the make/model of the router!


----------



## berylward (Jan 15, 2008)

Air Station 54 Buffalo WYR G54 is that any good?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What kind of message are you seeing that tells you someone else is using your Internet connection? I'd be a bit suspicious since I've not heard of a wireless router generating such a message.


----------



## berylward (Jan 15, 2008)

well, it was last week (only saw it once ) my pc was acting a bit slow and then a little window came up saying something 'like'..........sharing your computer......I then sussed that maybe the guy next door (who has just moved back into his property after vacating for last 6 mths) is prob getting freeby access from me...........not seent the msg since.....ofcourse it may not have been referring to this but I thought so


----------



## berylward (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't think you got my reply did you - about the 'sharing the computer' message


----------



## geniebug (May 26, 2003)

Isnt anyone able to help this person?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I've heard, anecdotally, of some hackers using a message like this to alert people of open WiFi networks.
The manual for your router is here-see page 20.:
http://site2.buffalotech.com/support/downloads-product2.php


----------



## geniebug (May 26, 2003)

This lady is my friend in the UK, she doesnt know too much about computers. I'm in Australia, and I told her to contact you.

What she really wants to know is - how does she set up a password to stop other users from bludging off hers. I could not help her. If you could spell it out simply that would be great.

Many thanks.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

This is clearly spelled out in the manual.
I see the link doesn't work-probably because it's psp.
If she doesn't have the manual on her install CD, she can go here:
http://www.buffalotech.com/
Click on her region and go to Support/Downloads/Archive products and find the download page for her model.


----------



## geniebug (May 26, 2003)

Thanks, I will try and talk her through it somehow 

Appreciate your help.


----------



## berylward (Jan 15, 2008)

well, good news, I finally got to put my password on - found the cd/Manual as you suggested. P.S. A 'techy' set my pc up so I knew nothing about this... anyway thanks for the info guys


----------

